
Entrepreneurship Isn't Cool - athzy
https://medium.com/live-your-life-network/entrepreneurship-isnt-cool-stop-glamourising-the-hustle-abda504c388a
======
hippich
I used to be afraid to hire help during my consulting days that new help my
take what seems to be a simple and boring process, and build their own
business. I was also struggling to find employees who would be as flexible,
determined, curious as I was and thought it is me not figuring out how to find
ones, how much to pay, train, etc.

I was also preaching "run your idea as a business" to everyone with the idea.
I was also confused by how a post about someone's new office job on the social
media would get so many upvotes/likes, yet a post about getting through the
struggle with something business-related would rarely get any attention.

Lately, I decided for myself (and I bet my view will change many times as I
grow older), that entrepreneurship is somehow wired in the brain. I chatted
with my mom this year and found out that nor she, nor her parents, nor parents
of my dad ever had any hustling inclinations. My dad had it, although it never
materialized in anything sustainable and, unfortunately, alcohol was stronger.
So it probably not genetic, but random flukes.

Whenever I talk about something-business, be it investing (nitty-gritty
details, not self-made bitcoin millionaires), accounting, various laws in
different countries, freight - everyone is bored (my lack of being able to
engage with the talk about these topics definitely contributes to that too).
Grind just doesn't seem to be cool for the most. What is cool - big survivors
of that grinder.

Yet to me the grind itself is what makes me interested and excited. Constant
acting in the environment of limited information availability, resource and
time constraints. Even if the business itself is boring - the grind is not (to
me personally). Also - risks, constant evaluation of risks. Everyone who knows
me says I am very risk-averse. I can guarantee - I am taking on some
ridiculous risks, but I also have hedges, as I have a family. What I think
ultimately was a reason for my father failure was wrong risks evaluation (in a
very hostile time and environment, so no surprises there). I hope to learn
from it and keep going further...

But it is certainly not glamorous - that's for sure. In fact, it can be very
much dark. But few may enjoy the ride.

------
jsbaby608
it's mostly a slog that hopefully will make some money after a couple of
years.

I've known a few people that wanted to start a business and thought they just
needed to come up with a few good ideas, find someone else to do the work, and
collect the money.

They wanted to partner with me and essentially be my boss/manager instead of a
partner. They all ended up getting jobs, while I'm on my second successful
business.

So many people are in love with the idea of a business, but won't be able to
follow it to success when things get to tough or they need to actually put the
work in.

Very few people have the discipline to start and run a business.

~~~
mimixco
Indeed. Ideas are worth nothing. Only execution matters.

------
mimixco
Entrepreneurship is amazingly cool and arguably the basis of the history of
the United States. Sure, it's hard, but it offers many rewards that working
for someone else can't touch.

